# The Day You Bought AC



## Conor (Jul 12, 2009)

What was you like on the day you bought your first AC game?
Emotions?


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2009)

Happy and then 10 mins later Sad


----------



## Hiro (Jul 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Happy and then 10 mins later Sad


why .O.

I was SOOOOO happy and i stayed like that for oh lets see here, im still happy ^^


----------



## Kiley (Jul 12, 2009)

I waass happy and all but I got other video games too so i played them.


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother went on it and i cudnt find anyone to wifi with


----------



## SamXX (Jul 12, 2009)

A bit bored doing the tom nook work, then when I got into it addicted.


----------



## Conor (Jul 12, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> A bit bored doing the tom nook work, then when I got into it addicted.


Same.
I nearly gave up on doing them


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jul 12, 2009)

well.....it was christmas...it was a pretty happy day for me,not just AC but all the other stuff to


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 12, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> well.....it was christmas...it was a pretty happy day for me,not just AC but all the other stuff to


i felt the exactly the same way


----------



## Conor (Jul 12, 2009)

When I first got it I was on for hours, it was really fun on the first couple days.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know what year, but I'm sure it was on my birthday.


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2009)

Im still pissed about this, My mum told be ACCF or SSBB, i said ACCF D:, Thats why i was angry


----------



## djman900 (Jul 12, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Happy and then 10 mins later Sad


^


----------



## easpa (Jul 12, 2009)

Excited...But then I realised that I was terrible at Wild World fishing (I'm an expert on LGTTC) and there weren't any good bugs around so I was basically broke...


----------



## airhead (Jul 25, 2009)

happy entertained and finally dissapointed since i lost it right when i got wifi


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2009)

Erm, i got it for  Christmas, and iw as like '_stuff all my other presesnts_' and then went on the wii for seriously like 6 hours  now i go on for like 2 hours daily


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 25, 2009)

I was like, "Oh, AC? Cool."
lol


----------



## thebigcucumber (Jul 25, 2009)

lol, i got stuck on the bit of the job where you have to plant the stuff  (that was on wild world)


----------



## Robin (Jul 25, 2009)

I was excited.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

Was Happy


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 25, 2009)

I was happy. Yay.


----------



## AnimalCrossingBoy (Jul 25, 2009)

I was obsessed,I've had it for a few months and i'm still addicted to it lol. Thats a sign of a really good game.


----------



## lilypad (Jul 25, 2009)

I was so excited, I had been watching the videos about it on youtube and wanted it so badly, and then I got it for Christmas .... that's why I joined on Christmas day


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 25, 2009)

I was on holiday and we were getting fish and chips, meanwhile I went to woolworths (I miss it so much) and got ACWW. I ate my fish and chips so fast just to get on it as quick as possible.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 25, 2009)

I loved that birfday gift.

Still do.


----------



## melly (Jul 25, 2009)

It was great! I immediatly rushed to the city to check it out
I still play a bit now cuase I like to "complete" any game I play


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jul 25, 2009)

I got both my games on a christmas, but I played them all day.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jul 25, 2009)

I walked into the store thinking hmm im buying that and after words went to have lobster for dinner then came home played for way to many hours none regretted thought.


----------



## Anna (Jul 25, 2009)

I was so happy because I had cause I got it a day early


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I was soo happy...I guess


----------



## fitzy (Jul 25, 2009)

I was really happy. I got addicted for like a month or two then played a few  times a week then just gave up playing it.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 25, 2009)

it is really fun and i love all 3 of them


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 25, 2009)

I had no idea what I was doing.
The experience was so new to me.

I got the gamecube version after I got wild world.

Total mistake.

The GC version is 10 times better than WW or CF.


----------



## Went (Jul 25, 2009)

I have all three, and got the Gamecube version in 2004


----------

